# Diseased Redfish?



## Bayfisher (Jun 7, 2013)

Caught this guy yesterday evening off a dock, he seemd to have some kind of fungus or disease? scales were missing, and there were brown splotches all over his mouth etc. Any guesses?


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Scales might have been rubbed off by the rocks? Can't really see the brown around the mouth, are there any oyster beds around also? He cut have rubbed against that.


----------



## Bayfisher (Jun 7, 2013)

Naw I lifted him from the water to the rocks to get a better look, never rubbed. you can see the fungus stuff in and around his gills.


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Well I meant it could have happened while he was feeding. Chasing fish and rubbed against it. Did you catch him or was he floating?


----------



## gator7_5 (Oct 4, 2007)

Herpes.... hope you didnt give it a kiss.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

BP did it.


----------



## Bayfisher (Jun 7, 2013)

MrFish said:


> BP did it.


I was thinking more a long the 500,000 gallons of sewage that was dumped in the bay less than a month ago...
http://www.nwfdailynews.com/local/c...ay-after-500-000-gallon-sewage-spill-1.169223


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)




----------



## Yellowrivermudder (Dec 22, 2012)

That's kind of nasty...I hope you put him back without licking him. Then again, maybe you should've mercy killed him...I hear Herpes sucks.


----------



## SaltFish (May 29, 2013)

I have caught a few reds since all of the sh*t water happened that have had brown splotches in their mouths and gills


----------



## BrakeTurnAccelerate (Jul 1, 2012)

No biggie. Just cook 'em up!!!


----------

